# Batmobiles!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

One is from hornby - mirco scaletrix (sp?) (man i have been looking for it for a long time) it has a weird chassis but runs fast!, one is plastic i made long time ago , one tjet (i lowered it and its not done) , one is from hot wheels diecast its my all time favorite car (its sitting on 4 gear specialty chassis and its not done - i am working on the posts and mountings on both tjet and diecast) 

Enjoy! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

da da da da da da da da da da .......BATMAN!!!!!! COOL stuff!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice, I'm also making one from the die cast. 

The Micro is awesome. I have one too. Love it!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> very nice, I'm also making one from the die cast.
> 
> The Micro is awesome. I have one too. Love it!


hey VJ what other chassis is good for that diecast batmobile - just wondering what you use on yours? i am using 4 gear afx chassis. yeah that micro is weird but runs fast !! i have a cop car for trade . 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Batty man and Rob...*

Wes,

Love those Bat Rides man. Just got done with an early morning HT Chat and came to check this out before Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz time. Those Black cars look great on the gray track. The red bat is the key signature for an old school Bat ride in my eyes. Biff..... Pow...Bam.

Going to make a Bat Buggy someday that will be Half Sand Van & half Batmobile. Man you could so make some Mopar slot car mutation I bet. How about a Bat Duster, a Bat Ram or a Hemi powered SuperBat? 

Bob...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude: Neal


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wes... I;m trying to fit a Marchon under mine... but I like the 4 gear fit. I may use your idea


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Love those Bat Rides man. Just got done with an early morning HT Chat and came to check this out before Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz time. Those Black cars look great on the gray track. The red bat is the key signature for an old school Bat ride in my eyes. Biff..... Pow...Bam.
> 
> ...


 .....or a Batiac (pontiac) or a Gee Tee Ohmobile


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

very cool, i have the jl batmobiles , blue, black and gold. i cut slots in the sides, opened up the wheel wells, and put superg+ chassis in them. i love em. got to set a silver one next!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wes,
You appear 2b a serious Batman collector. I have one question, why so serious?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Wes,
> You appear 2b a serious Batman collector. I have one question, why so serious?


nahhh i was a batman, superman, spiderman and hulk comic book freak. i always like batmobiles cuz they are weird looking.. lol

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I thought this looked Batmobile-ISH?*

Wes,

I got this in a lot recently from Hellonwheels and it is totaly Batmobile and/or Mad Max. It is just hanging around my bench for now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdu0xRmq3AY&feature=related










Bob...BIFF, POW, SMACK...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow Bob cool Bmobile !Does have MAD max look to it but I have never seen that one before. SWWEEEETTT ride though !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> I got this in a lot recently from Hellonwheels and it is totaly Batmobile and/or Mad Max. It is just hanging around my bench for now.
> 
> Bob...BIFF, POW, SMACK...zilla


whoaaa what is that?? i dont remember seeing mad max like this? batmobile? 

Wes


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like a modified lancia stratos to me, but then again, i could be wrong.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Its a Lancia Stratos "fer Shure". Looks like it was meant to have a rear wing from the look of the posts on the trunk. Any info on the bodies origins? Never seen it before. Did Tyco ever do a Lancia Stratos ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> Its a Lancia Stratos "fer Shure". Looks like it was meant to have a rear wing from the look of the posts on the trunk. Any info on the bodies origins? Never seen it before. Did Tyco ever do a Lancia Stratos ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Hey ScottD961, Wes, Neal & Andrij this is a Lancia Stratos I got from a body lot of 6 from Pay-Bay and Hellonwheels8 was the seller. Helen does post here on Hobbytalk so, maybe she can tell us about it? I will link this thread to her and see if she can enlighten us on this CL body? 

Bob...this is all I know...zilla


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Lancia Stratos. AFX made these and they are EXTREMELY Rare.


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

It is a Lancia Stratos originally produced by AFX and sold overseas in
very limited quantities. Hard to find.

:wave:


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> I got this in a lot recently from Hellonwheels and it is totaly Batmobile and/or Mad Max. It is just hanging around my bench for now.
> 
> ...


I put some more bags of bodies on last night please check it out.
Thanks 
Helen


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> I put some more bags of bodies on last night please check it out.
> Thanks
> Helen


Whoo hoo! now if BOB willstop outbidding me on them.. if I get a day off soon I will get my bag done and post them up, glad to see you posting Helen!


Dave


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Whoo hoo! now if BOB willstop outbidding me on them.. if I get a day off soon I will get my bag done and post them up, glad to see you posting Helen!
> 
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave it has been awhile! I will try and check in more. 

Thank you!
Helen


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hi helen!! been a while since i saw you on HT!!! 

Wes


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> hi helen!! been a while since i saw you on HT!!!
> 
> Wes


Hey Wes!
I'm Back LOL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hye Helon.... do have anymore of those Bat/mad max bodies? I liked to buy one


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Hye Helon.... do have anymore of those Bat/mad max bodies? I liked to buy one


My bodies are 12.00 each and 3.00 shipping first class or 5.00 priority.

BTW, there are two project bags listed right now that have one of the Lancia Stratos bodies in them (number 18 and 19) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310078258808&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=021

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310078259006&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=021

However, Coach may get mad at you if you buy #19 as he is bidding on it already!!


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

*bob crazy painter*



bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Love those Bat Rides man. Just got done with an early morning HT Chat and came to check this out before Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz time. Those Black cars look great on the gray track. The red bat is the key signature for an old school Bat ride in my eyes. Biff..... Pow...Bam.
> 
> ...


thanx for the batmobile info. the things we do to keep from cracking up! da da da da . any one out there with an extra chrome bat mobile body please let me know ,:wave:thanx allan


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Robert Molta, SlotCarCentral.com ! Visit his website or go to ebay and lookup seller tubtrack


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> I put some more bags of bodies on last night please check it out.
> Thanks
> Helen




This is a Lancia Stratos made by IDEAL TCR that I mounted on a TYCO 440X2 wide. It is mounted with plastic "click-on" mounts like a factory body that I made from plastruct. It is relatively rare.

Neal


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice Statos Neal...*



1scalevolvo said:


> This is a Lancia Stratos made by IDEAL TCR that I mounted on a TYCO 440X2 wide. It is mounted with plastic "click-on" mounts like a factory body that I made from plastruct. It is relatively rare.
> 
> Neal


Neal,

That is a real looker man! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...gotta love that...zilla


----------

